
Show HN: Repeter, your.domain.com to localhost:3000 – AWS Automation - nelsonenzo
https://github.com/nelsonenzo/repeter
======
whydoineedthis
Basically a self-hosted ngrok. This is neat because ngrok costs a lot
annually.

The other challenge with ngrok is that it only proxies ssl traffic to an
localhost with an ssl certificate, which is a huge pain. When you do implement
SSL, will it be able to connect to localhost without ssl?

On another note, I think the cli should warn before creating or destroying
infra, even though I have entered the command.

~~~
nelsonenzo
Thanks for checking it out!

I nearly have SSL automated with Letsencrypt. TLS will be terminated at the
ec2 instance and proxy traffic over the ssh tunnel to the local host just as
it does now. There may be an option in the future proxy 443 traffic directly
to localhost and allow you to deal with SSL termination in your app, but that
option isn't scoped yet.

I agree about the warning. I'm re-writing the cli to pure javascript and the
cli ui will get some improvements including a warning by default and a --no-
interactive flag option if you want to auto-approve changes.

